# Selling Old Cameras-Need help and am Confused



## travlincub321 (Jun 29, 2010)

OK

I posted my 1960 Minolta A5 1000 Shutter Speed Camera on the other forum for $60... Its in excellent shape and there isn't anything wrong with it. I saw none for sale on ebay (except a box and manual for one)... Even the case is like new.... I want this to go to a collector or some one who will appricate it.. But not sure if i priced to low or to high.. Kinda whent with my gut feeling..

Help???

I also have an Argus Brick camera and i am even more confused with it.. Its either a C3 or C5 i think.. I honestly would let it go for $20 and not be heart broken.. But then again is it one of those camera's that so common that its worth $5???

ARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Help me Please!
:x


----------



## compur (Jun 29, 2010)

What sort of help are you looking for?


----------



## travlincub321 (Jun 29, 2010)

How do i price them and sell them???


----------



## compur (Jun 29, 2010)

My estimates, assuming good working condition and appearance:
Minolta A5 = $25-$30
Argus C3 = $20-$25

eBay would likely be a better place to sell than on a forum and you may have
to start the bidding below the prices given above.

You can also try selling them at a higher price first and then drop the prices
if they don't sell.


----------

